# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  آموزش تصویری کامل CSS , CSS3 به زبان فارسی

## learningtv.i

برای استفاده از دور ه آموزشی Css از لینک های زیر می توانید استفاده کنید.

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 1

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 2

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 3

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 4و5

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 6و7و8

آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 9و10و11

آموزش تصویری  CSS  به زبان فارسی - قسمت 12 تا 23

----------


## sarbaze12

باسلام و عرض احترام و ادب

حقیر یک درخواست کمک فوری در زمینه طراحی و راه اندازی سایت داشتم ممنونم اگه زود جواب حقیرو بدبد.اجرتون با حضرت زهراسلام الله
میخواستم بدونم یه نفر که هیچ تجربه و اطلاعاتی در مورد برنامه نویسی برای طراحی و پیاده کردن وبسایت نداره 
باید از کجا شروع کنه چه مراحلی رو طی کنه؟ با روزی 2 ساعت وقت چن وقته میتونه یه سایتی رو طراحی کنه به طور کامل؟آیا میتونه به صورت مجازی و غیرحضوری یاد بگیره چون امکان حضوری براش نیست شما در نظر بفرمایید یه سایتی مثه  8behesht.org رو میخواد طراحی و پیاده سازی کنه.

----------


## learningtv.i

سلام دوست عزیز.کار خوب زحمت زیاد هم می خواد.بستگی به توان ذهنی و اراده فرد هم داره.نمیشه در مورد افراد کلی نظر داد.
اگر بخواهید روزی دو ساعت یاد کار کنید ولی ولی "پیوسته با کار عملی"  به نظرم بشه وکار نشد نداره.قطعا شما باید HTML-Css3-javascript-jquery رو یاد بگیرید.بعد از یاد گرفتن این زبان های سمت کلاینت باید یک زبان سمت سرور مثل PHP رو یاد بگیرید.در صورتی که نمی خواهید وقت زیادی روش بگزارید یاد گرفتن یک CMS مثل وردپرس می تواند راه گشا باشد.

----------


## learningtv.i

جلسه ۲۴ و ۲۵ فیلم آموزش کامل css به زبان فارسی

جلسات ۲۶ و ۲۷ آموزش کامل CSS به زبان فارسی

جلسه ۲۸  افکت چرخش تصاویر در css

ادامه دارد....................

----------


## ABZiko

یک پیشنهاد می تونم بکنم، به جای اینکه بیاین و آموزش های CSS رو قرار بدین بیاین و آموزش زبان های دیگه مثل xml و تکنیک هایی مثل ajax و node.js و json و ... آموزش بدین به نظرم خیلی بهتره، چون توی طراحی وب یکی از اصلی ترین زبان های برنامه نویسی css است و بیشتر افراد به هر حال باید فرا بگیرنش ولی اون چیز هایی که بالا گفتم آموزش براشون کمه.
پیروز باشید! :چشمک:

----------


## سینا اکبری

> باسلام و عرض احترام و ادب
> 
> حقیر یک درخواست کمک فوری در زمینه طراحی و راه اندازی سایت داشتم ممنونم اگه زود جواب حقیرو بدبد.اجرتون با حضرت زهراسلام الله
> میخواستم بدونم یه نفر که هیچ تجربه و اطلاعاتی در مورد برنامه نویسی برای طراحی و پیاده کردن وبسایت نداره 
> باید از کجا شروع کنه چه مراحلی رو طی کنه؟ با روزی 2 ساعت وقت چن وقته میتونه یه سایتی رو طراحی کنه به طور کامل؟آیا میتونه به صورت مجازی و غیرحضوری یاد بگیره چون امکان حضوری براش نیست شما در نظر بفرمایید یه سایتی مثه  8behesht.org رو میخواد طراحی و پیاده سازی کنه.


سلام.
شما مستونید اول  html وبعد css رو در دو هفته کامل یاد بگیرید و بعد از اون سایت هایی ساده طراحی کنید (سایت هایی که سیستم مدیریتی نمیخواد) البته میتونید بدم بلد بودن HTML وcss سایت بسازید با نرم افزار آرتیستر و....ولی با مشکل مواجه میشد

----------


## learningtv.i

> یک پیشنهاد می تونم بکنم، به جای اینکه بیاین و آموزش های CSS رو قرار بدین  بیاین و آموزش زبان های دیگه مثل xml و تکنیک هایی مثل ajax و node.js و  json و ... آموزش بدین به نظرم خیلی بهتره، چون توی طراحی وب یکی از اصلی  ترین زبان های برنامه نویسی css است و بیشتر افراد به هر حال باید فرا  بگیرنش ولی اون چیز هایی که بالا گفتم آموزش براشون کمه.
> پیروز باشید!


از  پیشنهادتون تشکر می کنم.ولی تا هم اینجا هم خیلی ها از آموزش های css  استفاده کردن و خواستار ادامش هستند.خب تکنیک ها یی که شما گفتید جزء  برنامه هستند.ولی همیشه باید به همه ی سلایق و سطح ها احترام گذاشت.ممکنه  این آموزش ها برای شما خیلی خسته کننده باشه.اما کسایی هستند که می خوان  از  صفر یاد بگیرند و واقعا هم لازمش دارند.

ضمن اینکه خب شما هم توی سایتتون یعنی Zikoweb.ir هم که همین کار کردید و آموزش های css,html گذاشتید.اما لازم هست که عنوان کنم که ajax ,  node.js,json که فرمودید مستلزم پرداختن به زبان سمت سرور هست.که ما توی  سایت آموزش های php رو شروع کردیم و تا اینجا چندین جلسه هم گذاشتیم.در  آینده به مباحث که فرمودید هم پرداخته خواهد شد.
با تشکر.

----------


## ABZiko

> از  پیشنهادتون تشکر می کنم.ولی تا هم اینجا هم خیلی ها از آموزش های css  استفاده کردن و خواستار ادامش هستند.خب تکنیک ها یی که شما گفتید جزء  برنامه هستند.ولی همیشه باید به همه ی سلایق و سطح ها احترام گذاشت.ممکنه  این آموزش ها برای شما خیلی خسته کننده باشه.اما کسایی هستند که می خوان  از  صفر یاد بگیرند و واقعا هم لازمش دارند.
> 
> ضمن اینکه خب شما هم توی سایتتون یعنی Zikoweb.ir هم که همین کار کردید و آموزش های css,html گذاشتید.اما لازم هست که عنوان کنم که ajax ,  node.js,json که فرمودید مستلزم پرداختن به زبان سمت سرور هست.که ما توی  سایت آموزش های php رو شروع کردیم و تا اینجا چندین جلسه هم گذاشتیم.در  آینده به مباحث که فرمودید هم پرداخته خواهد شد.
> با تشکر.


تشکر و ممنون از پاسختون ، دلیل اینکه بنده توی سایتم بیشتر آموزش های HTML, CSS رو می زارم اینه که خیلی توی زبان های دیگه حرفه ای نیستم و از ناچاری این کار رو می کنم ولی سایت شما با توجه به اینکه دراین زمینه حرفه ای شده، این نظر رو دادم.

----------


## persianboy1993

> برای استفاده از دور ه آموزشی Css از لینک های زیر می توانید استفاده کنید.
> 
> آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 1
> 
> آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 2
> 
> آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 3
> 
> آموزش تصویری کامل Css به زبان فارسی – قسمت 4و5
> ...


با تشکر از زحماتتون اگه مینوشتید که تو هر جلسه چی میخواید آموزش بدید خیل بهتر میشد مثلا من سی اس اس رو تا حد معمول یاد گرفتم و حالا میخوام یه دوره ای روش داشته باشم بدونم اگه فلان مبحث رو بلدم دیگه دوباره واسش وقت نذارم

----------


## learningtv.i

خب در ادامه لیست جلسات بعدی به صورت زیر می باشد.

*جلسه ۲۹ – گرادیانت در Css3 (گرادینت خطی)* *جلسه ۳۰ آموزش تصویری گرادیانت دایره ای در Css3**جلسه ۳۳-۳۱ آموزش کامل Css به زبان فارسی**جلسه ۳۴ – ۳۵ آموزش media screen و media print در CSS*ادامه دارد....................

----------


## learningtv.i

*جلسه 36 آموزش word-break ، word-wrap در Css
**جلسه 37 آموزش Multiple Column در CSS*ادامه دارد.....

----------


## learningtv.i

مدت زمان: 18 دقیقه
حجم دانلود: 26 مگابایت
قیمت: رایگان
*جلسه ۳۸ آموزش ساخت Ribbon در CSS*پسورد: ندارد
مدت زمان: 15 دقیقه
قیمت: رایگان
جلسه ۳۹ ساخت ribbon اریب در css



مدت زمان: 40 دقیقه
حجم دانلود: 61 مگابایت
قیمت: رایگان
جلسه ۴۰ ادامه ساخت ribbon در Css

----------


## mriman

> مدت زمان: 18 دقیقه
> حجم دانلود: 26 مگابایت
> قیمت: رایگان
> *جلسه ۳۸ آموزش ساخت Ribbon در CSS*
> 
> 
> 
> پسورد: ندارد
> مدت زمان: 15 دقیقه
> ...





سلام. ممنون از لطفتون دوست عزیز
تمامش همین چهل پارت بود یا ادامه داره؟؟؟
ممنون

----------

